# Freelance Visa in Dubai



## bearclaw89 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi all,

I've recently moved to Dubai looking to start a YouTube channel. I have worked as an actor in the UK and I'm looking to get a freelance visa so that I can stay here for an extended period of time and do some filming. I was hoping not to have to open my own civil company or one in the freezone as this costs a bit more. Does anyone have any advice on how to get a freelance visa?

Thanks for the help


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there any specific help you need over and above the resources available online ?


----------



## sophiajames7 (Jun 24, 2021)

Freelancing visa can be acquired in UAE and you can open a startup to scale up your business


----------

